# Favorite popping rigs



## murrman

I'm looking into purchasing a popping rig. Apparently you need to have rigs for medium and heavier duty. I fish to 50 miles offshore (GOM) and would like rec's for these size tuna. I'm curious, and recently read a great report by Tony Pena about inshore fishing in Panama would these rigs work there or would you need heavier set ups? (again please give favorite reel/rod combinations) Thanks in advance. MC


----------



## rainbowrunner

Good question.

I'm also going to pull the trigger on my first top end popping rig. My first thought is an new OTI Tuna Sniper with a Diawa Saltiga 6500. But, I am also looking at the For Sale boards for other deals. Would like the Carpenter rod with Stella18000SW. You have to be quick for the really good deals. Saw a dogfight go on 360 a couple days ago in about 30 minutes!


----------



## BretABaker

IMO the tuna in the gulf generally arent big enough to justify a very heavy rod. save those for big bluefin, GTs and BIG yellowfin. for tuna up to 120lbs (i.e. what is normally caught off TX) something thats abt the weight of a 50lb tuna sniper will work great paired with a stella 8000fa or a reel in the similar size range. you want to be able to cast a long ways in the gulf. the longer the better and lighter rods will cast better, especially when you're throwing light lures under 100g.


----------



## mcgolfer

stella 8000 and a oti tuna sniper in the 40/60 model. load it with 60lb braid and go get the fish. this rig will handle almost all the situations you listed with no problems. this is the buy it and forget it option. there are cheaper options if your interested....rick


----------



## mad marlin

As Bret mentioned for our Tuna OTI tuna sniper 40/60lb its plenty


----------



## ksong

mcgolfer said:


> stella 8000 and a oti tuna sniper in the 40/60 model. load it with 60lb braid and go get the fish. this rig will handle almost all the situations you listed with no problems. this is the buy it and forget it option. there are cheaper options if your interested....rick


I agree with Rick. I fished OTI prototype custom Tuna Sniper 40/60 with Stella 8000 filled with 60 lbs braided line on overnight trips several times in 2007 and I really liked the setup. 
You can upgrade your popping rods anytime later.


----------



## rainbowrunner

Okay, I'm stressing a little bit about this. I'm sold on the OTI TS 40/60, no problem there! But if I am going to buy a reel for 700 +, I just want to make sure I buy the "right" one . I know you guys have been at this a long time and you have my attention. I've always liked to use lighter equipment when possible. I've absorbed a lot of info on this and the 360 boards and have always heard "you need the Stella 18 or 20000 for Tuna popping". But if the 8000 is a better choice and will save me a few $ I'm good with that.

Is the only difference line capacity?

I've also tried looking for information explaining the difference between SW and FA with not much luck.

Thanks


----------



## ksong

rainbowrunner said:


> Okay, I'm stressing a little bit about this. I'm sold on the OTI TS 40/60, no problem there! But if I am going to buy a reel for 700 +, I just want to make sure I buy the "right" one . I know you guys have been at this a long time and you have my attention. I've always liked to use lighter equipment when possible. I've absorbed a lot of info on this and the 360 boards and have always heard "you need the Stella 18 or 20000 for Tuna popping". But if the 8000 is a better choice and will save me a few $ I'm good with that.
> 
> Is the only difference line capacity?
> 
> I've also tried looking for information explaining the difference between SW and FA with not much luck.
> 
> Thanks


18000/20000SW is bigger and stronger than 8000/10000SW, but 8000/10000SW is still strong enough for 100 lbs tuna.

FA model is old model and SW is new model from 2008.

Some fishermen choose Japanese popping rods for their light weight and strength. OTI Tuna Sniper is not heavy at all. It weighs about 18 oz, but some Japanese popping rods are as light as 14 oz.


----------



## ssteel069

Man why does everyone want to buy that Jap junk! A 6' rod with a 33" handle, you are getting the SHAFT! Get Don Savage to build you a real rod!


----------



## mcgolfer

ssteel069 said:


> Man why does everyone want to buy that Jap junk! A 6' rod with a 33" handle, you are getting the SHAFT! Get Don Savage to build you a real rod!


if you check with don savage i think he might advise you that almost everything that makes up that rod comes from overseas.....rick


----------



## ssteel069

mcgolfer said:


> if you check with don savage i think he might advise you that almost everything that makes up that rod comes from overseas.....rick


True! Alot of his mats are from overseas, but crafted with American pride and not over priced. You get a true 7' popping rod not a 6' rod on a handle. Dons rods can handle the most extreme conditions and he stands behind them!!


----------



## ksong

Good products sell themselves eventually whether they are made in the US or overseas.


----------



## rainbowrunner

That is correct my friend, and that is the good thing about these message boards, it gives everyone a forum to express their views and opinions. I don't get out on the water as much as I would like, but in between trips I like to talk about it.



ksong said:


> Good products sell themselves eventually whether they are made in the US or overseas.


----------



## ssteel069

Sorry guys! I just don't get a popping rod costing $375 or $400 dollars! With Savage Rods you can get a custom that's proven and less cash!!


----------



## ksong

ssteel069 said:


> Sorry guys! I just don't get a popping rod costing $375 or $400 dollars! With Savage Rods you can get a custom that's proven and less cash!!


If you think $375 or $400 is expensive, you'll get heart attack when you find out some Japanese popping rods are as high as $700 - $800. 
But the same rods are sold in Europe at $1200 Euro in Europe.


----------



## mad marlin

ssteel069 said:


> True! Alot of his mats are from overseas, but crafted with American pride and not over priced. You get a true 7' popping rod not a 6' rod on a handle. Dons rods can handle the most extreme conditions and he stands behind them!!


ssteel069 Im a bit confused , could you please explain what is a "True 7' popping rod" & a " 6' rod on a handle" aint both rods ?


----------



## ssteel069

Check out the 2 piece rods.


----------



## ksong

Due to stricter airline regulations, the use of two-piece rods is increasing for traveling fishermen. All Japanese popping rods are butt jointed as well as OTI popping rods which doesn't affect rod action. I expect American rod companies follow butt jointed two-piece rods soon for long popping rods or surf rods.


----------



## txcards

ssteel069 said:


> Sorry guys! I just don't get a popping rod costing $375 or $400 dollars! With Savage Rods you can get a custom that's proven and less cash!!


$350 is still expensive, but Don's rods aren't free either. There is a distinct advantage casting a popping rod that is made to wing lures 80-100 yards, and building a "popping rod" from Cali blanks that are meant mostly for live baiting. Every fisherman has his preference, but I think in the GOM, casting distance is of extreme importance.


----------



## aggie82josh

rainbowrunner said:


> Okay, I'm stressing a little bit about this. I'm sold on the OTI TS 40/60, no problem there! But if I am going to buy a reel for 700 +, I just want to make sure I buy the "right" one . I know you guys have been at this a long time and you have my attention. I've always liked to use lighter equipment when possible. I've absorbed a lot of info on this and the 360 boards and have always heard "you need the Stella 18 or 20000 for Tuna popping". But if the 8000 is a better choice and will save me a few $ I'm good with that.
> 
> Is the only difference line capacity?
> 
> I've also tried looking for information explaining the difference between SW and FA with not much luck.
> 
> Thanks


the stella 18Ksw and 20Ksw are the bigger brothers of the 8Ksw and 10Ksw. The only difference is size and line capacity. The 8K and 10Ksw are perfect reels for the GOM. If you want a reel to pull double duty as a popping reel and a jigging reel I would get the stella 8000sw PG (power gear) and a 10,000sw spool (10,000sw spool has more line capacity than 8000sw). Use the 10,000sw spool for throwing topwater and the 8000sw spool for jigging (metered braid). If you are going to use it strictly for topwater then get the stella 10,000sw. It has the higher gear ratio like the 18Ksw. It's just smaller with less line capacity.


----------



## murrman

Pametfisher reported earlier that the Stella sw 10k would carry about 265 yds of 60lb JB hollow, is this "enough'' line for GOM tuna? Lets say what if you normally use the tuna sniper 40/60 but wanted to travel to Panama and fish offshore with a tuna sniper 60/80 would the same reel/line be strong enough for larger fish ? In brief, could you just change rods and keep same reel setup or should you just buy more stuff ?


----------



## mcgolfer

in panama the larger stella's would be a better choice. you can also fish the larger stella's on a 40/60 tuna snipper just either purchase another spool and load it with 60lb spectre. or just throw it with the same 80lb line you would use on the stella with the 60/80 tuna snipper. in essence the larger reel would work for either rod but the smaller reel might be a little short on line capacity when fishing for larger tuna or marlin in panama....rick


----------



## ksong

I agree with Rick.
The first reel should be larger spinning reel when targeting tuna though most tuna under 100 lbs can be easily handled by 8000/10000 reels.


----------



## murrman

will the 18000 balance well as the 10000 on the 40-60 rod. I have handled the 60-80 and it felt rather firm, i have not had the same opportunity with the 40-60, is it lighter or a more limber?


----------

